# Joe Bonamassa Concert



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Tickets go on sale Friday for the Dec. 1st concert at Verizon Theater in Houston. Presale tickets are on sale now. I'm sure it's going to be a great show. Can't wait.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks. I'm all booked. Tickets going fast.


----------

